# Medical Travel Research Participant Request



## HKing

Are you an expat living abroad? Do you travel back to the UK fro medical treatment> If so, we'd like to hear from you. We are a team of researchers based at the University of York and the London School of Tropical Hygiene and Medicine. We are undertaking a research project looking at people's experiences of travelling to abroad for medical treatment and their reasons for doing so. We are particularly interested in those travelling to the UK for medical treatment. Further details of the research can be found at www . medicaltourismresearch . co . uk and you can contact me directly through this forum, or via my e-mail address on the website.

Many thanks,

Hannah

Dr Hannah King


----------

